# Turn on "Fast" 30-sec skip mode?



## ryan94z (Dec 25, 2002)

Has anybody been able to turn on "fast" 30-sec skip mode? There isn't an option in the remote setup screen (like on the Roamio) and it seems S-P-S-3-0-S doesn't work, instead toggling QuickPlay on and off for each of the "Select" button presses in the sequence. Maybe I'm just over looking something?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It was mentioned elsewhere that it still works. 

I would use the remote feature on kmttg to get the code entered. It's a more reliable way to do it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Instead of inputting the code while watching a recording, try doing it while watching live TV and add an extra "Select" at the beginning:

S-S-P-S-3-0-S


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

SPS30S while watching a recording worked fine on my Bolt. It took a couple tries and yes quickview did pop up, just keep going.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

just turned it on on mine. took 2 trys but second time it worked.

1 Start playing any recording.

2 During playback press:

Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select


----------

